# TAKIN TO SHOW



## TJSJHART (Aug 27, 2009)

1.VITAMIN PLASTIC CAP.  T.C.W. CO.  22 U.S.A.  2. OWEN CORNING  "52"  3.CORK PLUG WORM TRAILS  24 ON BOTTOM  4. SAUCE BOTTLE ON BOTTOM 11  22   WITH A 1 OR AN  I


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 27, 2009)

1. VERTICAL LINES THERE IS LABEL SPACE ON BOTH SIDES. 12 THEN 0WENS MARK  THEN A 7.  2RUBBER STOPPER NO MARKS   AND A LOT OF WHITE FLAKES INSIDE.  3. THE REXALL STORE 3 1/2 CC.& OZ.S MARKS ON SIDE. 4. BUILDING SHAPE , KEYSTONE MARK WITH  'I" INSIDE . PACKED BY GIBSON PRODUCTS CO.  5. INK WELL?  3 1/8 OZ. ON NECK.  3 1/8 OZ. 2-6  K7671 . THATS HAZEL ATLAS IN ZANESVILLE .


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 27, 2009)

1. FAIRMONT GLASS WORKS F IN HEXAGON USED TILL "68"' 2. NUMBER  1 WITH A DOT . 1-  3. PERFUME? # 5 ON BOTTOM  4. ELONGATED DIAMOND "62"ABOVE AND OR 19 BELOW OR OTHER WAY AROUND. . 5. PILL BOTTLE 1 O/Z. ON BOTTOM AND CAP.


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 27, 2009)

1. OWEN ILLIN. MARK "70" DATE WITH A 2 TO THE LEFT AND 13 BELOW. GLASS STOPPER WITH PLASTIC COVER. 3. HAZEL-ATLAS MARK C- WITH A "3" ABOVE IT  BLACK PLASTIC CAP. 3. ABBOTT LAB. CAP WITH SAME MARK ON BOTTOM WITH A LITTLE #2 ABOVE 4. SMALL CLEAR GLASS , METAL SCREW ON LID . MODERN. 5. BAYER ASPIRIN BOTTLE "65" . ILLEGEABLE MAKERS MARK . CAP HAS OLD BAYER NAME MADE IN CROSS. I FOUND THIS BOTTLE WHILE BACKPAKIN IN A WILDERNESS ARES>


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 27, 2009)

[8|] ANY HELP WITH THE VALUES  I.M TRADIN AT A UP COMING SHOW.


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 28, 2009)

THANKS LOBEY, I JUST FINISHED WRITIN MY PIECE ON THAT THREAD ABOUT TEDDY.[8|]  YOU JUST CONFIRMED  FOR ME   ON THESE BOTTLES . I JUST NEVER THROW OUT ANY THING. AND SAVES ME FROM HAULIN AROUND JUNK AT A SHOW.  MY SITUATION ON HAULIN STUFF IS THAT I LOST MY RIGHT ARM IN A CYCLE ACCIDENT IN 75 . AND I PLAN THINGS OUT AND YOU LIGHTENED MY LOAD. THANK YA                                                                                                                I LIKE A GOOD DESCUSSION BUT POLITICS AIN'T A GOOD ONE   BOTTLES ARE A GOOD ONE.  LATER []


----------

